# Juego para aprender electrónica para adulto



## arrakis32 (Dic 13, 2013)

Hola a todos, 

Estoy buscando algún tipo de kit o juego para adultos en el que se aprenda mucha electrónica.
He encontrado cosas para niños y/o adolescentes, pero temo que en 2 tardes se me quede corto.
Es para un regalo para mi novio, que le gusta el mundillo y sabe varias cosillas al respecto. Lo que busco es algo que le proponga retos diferentes o que se los pueda proponer él mismo, no un kit único que no de más posibilidades que hace un solo proyecto.

No sé si me he explicado bien, o si podréis ayudarme.

Gracias
Ana


----------



## chepao (Dic 13, 2013)

a lo mejor este te sirva un poco, no es juego, pero te muestra los flujos de corriente y como funcionana los componentes, podes descargar un demo!!
http://www.new-wave-concepts.com/ed/spark.html


----------



## chclau (Dic 13, 2013)

tenes el Lego Mindstorms que es una preciosura pero nada barato,fijate que te parece.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 13, 2013)

Dependiendo de sus gustos hay varias opciones... le interesa la electronica digital (botones, switches, luces y microprocesadores?) o la electronica analogica (sonido, radio, television)? o ambas?

No creo que existan juegos de electronica para adultos... pero si existen Tarjetas Entrenadoras de diferentes tipos... (electronica analogica, digital, etc) auque las mas comunes son las digitales... 














Tambien puedes comprarle un starter kit para protoboard.... que es mucho mas flexible pero no cuenta con instructivo de proyectos... hay que buscarlos en la red y armarlos.. muchas veces hay que ir comprando poco a poco mas piezas para añadirlas... pero es lo normal y lo que todos hacemos en este mundo


----------



## arrakis32 (Dic 14, 2013)

Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones!

Chepao, busco algo físico, pero gracias

Chclau, una pasada el Lego Mindstroms, muy bonito! pero efectivamente el precio es altísimo.

Chico3001. He estado buscando cosillas en función de lo que me has propuesto.
Qué os parece algo así




http://www.ebay.es/itm/Electronic-Components-Starter-Kit-huge-633-piece-kit-/190712040817?


Es menos que lo que tenía pensado gastarme, pero bueno, puedo seguir buscando en esta línea, o rellenar con alguna otra cosita.

Gracias de nuevo a los 3. Estaba muy perdida.
Ana


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 14, 2013)

Me parece bien... aunque yo sacrificaria el numero de componentes para poner un protoboard mas grande ya que el espacio NUNCA es suficiente... o si el precio no es problema compra un segundo protoboard

Tal vez algo asi:


----------



## chclau (Dic 14, 2013)

Espero que no te volvamos loca con las opciones, pero en ese rango algo asi me parece mejor

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNO-R3-Begi...828?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eccc3c5c4

El breadboard es pequeño, pero tiene un Arduino que ya tiene un microcontrolador y es un lindo kit para comenzar.


Este otro es un poco mas caro pero tiene tambien el Arduino, un LCD, un motor... una preciosura:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNO-R3-Star...377?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a88ccf419
(ahora veo que es igual a uno que ya te propuso Chico)


Si no quieres que sea una sorpresa completa... le puedes preguntar a el.
Creeme, va a estar encantado de tener una novia como vos que se pone a averiguar estas cositas para el.

Un ultimo consejo, si vas a comprar por Ebay, fijate que sea de un vendedor reconocido con buen feedback. Si puedes conseguir uno que NO sea de China, mejor. No es por discriminar... pero son muy malos en las entregas y en la confiabilidad...

Suerte!


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 14, 2013)

hola ana...bueno espero no llegar tarde..a la asesoria.... yo te recomendaria que eligieras esta opcion.... que propone  el amigo CHICO.... y que tambien suguiere..el amigo CHCLAU.. que es esta...http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNO-R3-Star...377?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a88ccf419 ... ¿¿¿¿ y el porque ????? ... bueno ..no distes detalles del conocimiento .o lo que estudia..o las aficciones que tiene "el afortunado" que va arecibir el regalo....pero si yo estuviera en su lugar... me gustaria ese....pues para aprender y adquirir conocimientos.... !!!!!esta buenicimo¡¡¡¡¡ .....¿¿¿¿ y porque lo digo????..aca todos saben que estoy aprendiendo y que no soy un super sabio...pero si analizo las posibilidades del  kit...tiene muchisimas..dejando de lado el arduino..si se fijan..tiene una "proto".... que es de considerable dimencion..sirve para armar otros montajes simples..tambien tiene un motor paso apaso y un servo. ....tambien se ve un driver para el motor... regulador de voltaje...rele...un sensor de control remoto.....un control remoto por supuesto ... ahora otra cosa...si comparas el  precio de  ese kit.... y del que vos elegistes....veras que es poca la diferencia que hay.....y si tomas encuenta la calidad .....y me refiero a la amplia posibilidad que da de armado....el que describi mas o menos...vale la pena pagarla diferencia..y te aseguro que aparte....de quedar muy bien...a la persona que se lo regales lo va a usar por muchisimo tiempo....ya que el arduino..tiene un monton de paginas con montajes para todos los gustos  y aficciones..o sea.sobre todo vas a regalar algo con "futuro"..y eso en esto es buenicimo...juan


----------



## arrakis32 (Dic 14, 2013)

Qué bien, ya voy teniendo las cosas mucho más claras! Muchísimas gracias

No llegas tarde locodelafonola, la semana que viene será cuando ya compre algo.

Él tiene bastantes conocimientos técnicos de ingeniería, y le gusta la electrónica, pero no ha "toqueteado" nunca los componentes y sé que le gustará jugar, probar....

EL rollo del arduino es que se puede conectar al pc? A mi con que él pueda probar cositas, buscar en internet como hacer tal circuito y hacerlo o yo que sé... me vale. Que se pueda conectar al pc, no sé si mola o da un poco igual.

Pero bueno, voy teniendo la idea más clara y sea lo que sea al final, creo que le va a encantar. Pero no le pienso preguntar jaja hasta el día de reyes nada de nada.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 14, 2013)

Buenas noches arrakis32

Mucho cuidado con lo que le que le reagalas a tu novio...

Es posible que termine echándose por novia a la Electrónica y termine pasando más tiempo con ella que contigo  

Tendrás que desplegar todas tus armas para combatir a tan molesta enemiga ...


Sal U2


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 14, 2013)

arrakis32 dijo:


> Qué bien, ya voy teniendo las cosas mucho más claras! Muchísimas gracias
> 
> No llegas tarde locodelafonola, la semana que viene será cuando ya compre algo.
> 
> ...


 que bueno ana...... que te sirvio......y te describi un poco a mi manera el uso..y lo de conectar a la compu...bueno si estudia ingeniería......con mas razon.....le estas regalando una herramienta de aprendisaje importante..... .no por el kit en si.....sino que da la posibilidad de que vea la realidad de esto.....y empieze a tener practica....lo de conectarlo a la compu..... es importante porque habarca un campo que es la programacion.....y el arduino....se programa o reprograma.... ..y eso es bueno.....porque le habre al mente....a un conocimiento que hoy dia es comun....en cualquier rama de trabajo en electronica...y yo creo que los amigos del foro van a estar de acuerdo.....y otra cosa como te aconsejaron los amigos mas arriba......y que compres con tiempo por ebay....,si es que decides eso asi.....lo tienes en la fecha que pretendes.....y me gustaria que comentes.... despues para nosotros como te  fue...... !!!!! que opinion tuvo el agraciado ¡¡¡¡¡ aaaaaaaaaaaaa.......y si eres lo suficientemente inteligente...... para consultar por esto.......tambien ....creo que eres inteligente .... para lograr que no te cambie por la electronica.......juan


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 15, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Este otro es un poco mas caro pero tiene tambien el Arduino, un LCD, un motor... una preciosura:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNO-R3-Star...377?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a88ccf419
> (ahora veo que es igual a uno que ya te propuso Chico)


Se vendieron todos, se ve que la recomendación le sirvió a mas de 1


----------



## fernandob (Dic 15, 2013)

arrakis32 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones!
> 
> Chepao, busco algo físico, pero gracias



1 --- el tambien busca cosas "fisicas"  asi que pensa en regalarle algo por ese lado que se va a poner re- contento.

2 --- en electronica por largo camino el tema es 99,999 % esfuerzo, y algo muy util custa muy poco regalarlo:
dales esta direccion de foro y de otros que busques.
paraq que tenga info que seguir.
algo mucho mas caro (y bueno )  (pero dificil de conseguir) seria que le pagues un curso.
pero es muy dificil de conseguir , algo  BUENO  y no clavarlo en una porqueria.
tambien esta *EL NIVEL * en el que esta , comprarle un arduino si esta en lo basico , quizas sea = a que el regalo quede guardado en un estante por mucho , por eso el nivel donde esta paseando es importante .

3 ---- el tema de componentes o elementos es muy pero muy economico.
ni vale la pena.
 A MENOS QUE : hayas dedicado  VOS  un tiempo a saber donde esta el parado y donde no , que es lo que desea y que no .
te explicare:

todos esos kits que viste mas arriba son un rejunte de cosas que , segun la persona usara O NO USARA.
en electronica ir a comprar resistencias , capacitores, diodos, resistencias ..........vale muy poco , y eso lo decide el que esta en el tema.

PERO  , cosas que si le serian deseables y quizas no tenga;

un buen tester 
la placa esa blanca experimentadora (yo jamas la use) 
un soldador, + 1/4 Kg de estaño + un  par de mini fans para que se haga un extractor.
en fin.......lo demas a mi particularmente me parece una tonteria.

algo muy pero muy pero muy .........pero recontra muy util, interesante y valioso:
una compañera que valora y estimula el gusto de su pareja y lo incentiva a seguir 

sos un MINON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





arrakis32 dijo:


> Él tiene bastantes conocimientos técnicos de ingeniería, y le gusta la electrónica, pero no ha "toqueteado" nunca los componentes y sé que le gustará jugar, probar....
> 
> .



tendrias que , un dia distraidamente posicionarte en paginas de el tema y preguntarle asi como curiosiodad a ver en que anda??
que es lo que mas o menos sabe manejar ??
si sabe lo que es un transistor (un poco burlandote y mas que nada provocando que te diga que esta en mayor nivel ) .
seguro que te dira que sabe en teoria programar  PERO QUIZAS TE MENCIONE UNA MARCA, quizas sea arduino , pero quizas NO .
tal vez este muy metido en teoria de FPGAs o haya trabajado con otra linea.

el tema es descubrir eso y vuelves.

por que ...........seria un poco desperdicio si viene con teoria de una linea o arquitectura , estudiando eso y con ganas de meterese y tu le caes con otra que no es esa.


----------



## arrakis32 (Dic 18, 2013)

Gracias de nuevo a todos por vuestra ayuda y aportaciones, 
Ayer, después de hablar con un amigo decidí preguntarle directamente... y menos mal.
Sigue siendo un regalo al que yo sé que puede dar mucho uso, pero resulta que hay cosillas en mente que prefiere que le regalen ahora mismo, así que me lo apunto para otra ocasión y me pongo a forear gafas de ventisca.. jeje

Gracias
Ana


----------

